# Legal AJ, the hard way....



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Since we haven't been doing so well in our usual spots in Navarre, we decided to hit up Okaloosa. Was a nice calm launch with plenty of bait, but the water color was still pretty bad. Can hardly see a couple feet down. We headed out to the tanks and Yakntat dropped bait while I busted out the butterfly jigs. While he was pulling up Snapper, I was pulling up short AJs. We eventually get to the Brown Barge when a King slams my Yozuri. As I'm bringing him in, Mr. tax collector decides to take a nice hunk out of his side.










We also happened to see a pretty nasty looking Cuda following our fish up. No hookup though. Got tired of jigging and decided to drop down some live cigars. Got slammed on one, but my drag was too loose and the fish promptly runs into the barge. After 10 mins of circling around trying to get an angle to pull him out the line snaps.  Just then we see the storm rolling in from the northeast. We decided to start heading in. I throw out a shallow diver Yozuri on my Stradic 4000. Not 10 seconds later something destroys it and starts running for Cuba. I'm cranking down on the drag and he's still running. Half way through my spool and I get him slowed down, but every time I make some ground he makes another strong run. Meanwhile in the background, the storm is getting nasty. When I finally get my first glimpse of this guy, all I see is brown. King? Cobia? Shark? Nope. My first keeper AJ!!!!:thumbup:




























With his tail sticking out of the cooler, we hauled ass for the shore. We got dumped on pretty good, and it got a little scary there for a bit. Made it home safe and this guy is already filleted. Tight Lines!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Great job guys, wish I could have made it out there with yall. One of these days I am going to make it.


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Vaarryyy Nice! - Grilled, fried or smoked AJ is some good meat.

Stressless


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

Awesome!! Fine eating right there!


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

Willing to bet thats an almaco! nice job


----------



## islandmanmitch (Jun 17, 2012)

JoshH said:


> Willing to bet thats an almaco! nice job


 I wouldn't.


----------



## dthomas142 (Jul 18, 2011)

Yessur, great job fellas! Good looking AJ, damn sure can't beat that outta yak- congrats!


----------



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

Doesn't look like much fun. Hard to beat a long full day at work.:thumbdown:


----------



## punkfishking (May 11, 2010)

Ya my 14 hour work day was way more awesome than that. Really that is badass though, great job and good eating fish man.


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

BlackJeep said:


> Doesn't look like much fun. Hard to beat a long full day at work.:thumbdown:


Sorry bro. Wish you were fishing with us tomorrow.


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Nice fish!

But I'd be willing to bet that's a hardtail lol....


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Damn tasty Hardtail!!!


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Ginzu said:


> Damn tasty Hardtail!!!


Hellz yeah! Man nice snapper by the way. This was my first pic tourney I have fished. You guys make your measuring boards? It looks like you you use the pvc version of starboard. I gotta get one now cus I was just using an aluminium 48" measuring stick and it sucked trying to make shlt official.


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

I can't stand lugging that damn thing around. We made ours for Kayakwars. I think BBarton has posted the how-to link a couple times. If you make one, I recommend using lots of screws.


----------



## FishJunky (Apr 20, 2012)

That's some good eating Congrats!!!


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

FishJunky said:


> That's some good eating Congrats!!!


Haven't eaten it yet. Had to chop up the BFT from the tournament. Nothing like fresh sashimi :thumbsup:


----------



## below me (Jan 13, 2012)

nice!


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Very nice!:thumbsup:


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Finally cooked this guy up and wow! I need another for grilled fish tacos!


----------

